# water softener salt ????



## carrfixr (Feb 19, 2009)

we use salt by the skid and my local supplier ran out of salt. he recommended to use water softener salt which is a little larger but do able. any input on the pros and cons of using this product

thanks in advance mitch


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mitch, it will work to a certain degree. However, that being said the large pieces will not melt away with the ice unless it is a very heavy ice. If you do a search on here there has been discussion about using this in the past. Unless it was a last resort, I know I wouldn't use it. I would try and find another supplier first.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Use the smallest pellets or crystals you can find. Works great. 
Do a search like was mentioned for more answers.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

isnt it way more expensive?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;760179 said:


> Use the smallest pellets or crystals you can find. Works great.
> Do a search like was mentioned for more answers.


You mean like table salt?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;760197 said:


> You mean like table salt?


No if you go to your local retailer they sell typically two types of salt. Pellets and Crystals. You want to use the crystals. But don't buy the expensive kind for iron out or other options. You want straight cheap crystals.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;760197 said:


> You mean like table salt?


Table salt goes through the spreader ALOT easier....


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a few pallets of Morton Solor Salt (blue bags) & it works great when mixing it with sand. The salt size about a 1/4. I also ordered a pallet of Morton's Rock Salt I opened the bags and mouth dropped the salt size is about 3/4 -1" Is that normal?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

TurfSolutionsMN;760477 said:


> I have a few pallets of Morton Solor Salt (blue bags) & it works great when mixing it with sand. The salt size about a 1/4. I also ordered a pallet of Morton's Rock Salt I opened the bags and mouth dropped the salt size is about* 3/4 -1" Is that normal*?


just run it over with the skid steer


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Extra Coarse Rock Salt. I prefer it over ice-away or other "regular" salt brands. Others on here have agreed with me and even asked me not to mention anymore because they like to keep it a secret for when there is shortages. The stuff works great, flows the the spreader with no issues, and is the same, or in some cases cheaper. If I had to use one or the other - "regular" rock salt or extra coarse for an entire year, I would go with the extra coarse.


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

We have had to get by in the past with it but i wouldnt recommend it.. it just isnt made for the parking lot application


----------



## carrfixr (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for the replies and input. i use a buyers salter the old style one and when i put crystals in it it comes out to fast as there is no control over the flow just the auger. the salt comes out without the spinner on it so fine. any ideas to prevent that ?? the morton yellow bags work great its a little larger but sometimes the suppliers only have the crystals. 
thanks again mitch


----------



## carrfixr (Feb 19, 2009)

i think ill stay away from the water softner salt except for extreme emergencys and the price was the same as rock salt i pay 220 a skid 49 bags


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

The salt that comes out of your salter (by itself) is very minimal. 2nd, only load the salt needed for that lot so, you don't go down the road losing any salt at all


----------



## monstermom (Aug 6, 2009)

You can try using the Nature's own brand, it's very useful.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

A 40lb. bag is 15.49??????????????????????????????????


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I used Ice Away last year and it was a crap shoot as to whether the bag would be full of nice sized rock, or a bunch of wet powder. I swithced to Softener Salt in the White bags from Farm and Fleet,and I pay over $50 less per pallet, and it's totally consistent and dry. Way easier to put it down when you know how much is coming out of the spreader.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I used Ice-A-Way in the past and the quality sucked and when I went back to order a couple of semi's of salt, all I could get was solar crystals. The Ice-A-Way costs me $3.99 per bag delivered in semi loads, the solar crystals cost me $2.99 per bag delivered (these prices were in February 2009. I am getting ready to order 2 more semi's and I can tell you that I will be ordering the solar crystals. The product quality is great, its goes through our SnowEx 1075's perfectly and it is considerably cheaper. Have used rock salt in the past and it is not nearly as consistant as the solar salt. With the solar salt, no dust, no lumps, no problems !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (IMO)


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

SnowGuy;929775 said:


> I used Ice-A-Way in the past and the quality sucked and when I went back to order a couple of semi's of salt, all I could get was solar crystals. The Ice-A-Way costs me $3.99 per bag delivered in semi loads, the solar crystals cost me $2.99 per bag delivered (these prices were in February 2009. I am getting ready to order 2 more semi's and I can tell you that I will be ordering the solar crystals. The product quality is great, its goes through our SnowEx 1075's perfectly and it is considerably cheaper. Have used rock salt in the past and it is not nearly as consistant as the solar salt. With the solar salt, no dust, no lumps, no problems !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (IMO)


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

carrfixr;760145 said:


> we use salt by the skid and my local supplier ran out of salt. he recommended to use water softener salt which is a little larger but do able. any input on the pros and cons of using this product
> 
> thanks in advance mitch


Other than melting the snow softly? :laughing: It works fine, bought roughly 3 pallets of it at the end of last season, because I refused to pay for a whole semi load of bulk. I used it with sand, worked good. I used it in the 3 point spreader, it worked good. I used it in the brine maker, super clean brine! But bags give me hives! I don't like dealing with bag salt period


----------

